# John Deere 8875 Skid Steer Problems NEED HELP



## ChrisK (Jul 22, 2010)

I Have a John Deere 8875 Skid Steer,it has recently been shutting down while im in the middle of using it, It runs for about 2 to 3 minutes out of service mode, and runs continuously in service mode, bucket will not raise in service mode which is normal, But I am looking to get it to run continuously without service mode. I Believe i might have overfilled the hydrolics, wondering if that could have caused this issue?


----------



## irlandscaper (Mar 8, 2007)

Check the seat belt or seat safety switch, happened to me on same machine.


----------



## ChrisK (Jul 22, 2010)

irlandscaper;1052990 said:


> Check the seat belt or seat safety switch, happened to me on same machine.


Alright thanks, Will try the seat safety switch daylight tomorrow.


----------

